# Pike Pool 4-26



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

Fished Steubenville area this morning for a while. Water temp 59 still a little dirty but clearing finally. More rain predicted though. Caught 1 drum and 1 sauger.


----------



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

Smallmouth action should begin to heat up any day now. Bob check your pm's. Keep hittin' the spots we talked about - it will pay off. I'll be on the river every evening next week - weather permitting.

J


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

personally i like the river when its a little high and off color in the spring, ive caught some of the biggest smallmouth when it was rolling and muddy on jigs and spinnerbaits.


----------



## downtown (Apr 6, 2004)

crappiebub said:


> Fished Steubenville area this morning for a while. Water temp 59 still a little dirty but clearing finally. More rain predicted though. Caught 1 drum and 1 sauger.


Sounded like a good day for you


----------

